# Heading To South Dakota



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Friday's the day. We're leaving for two weeks and headed for Mt. Rushmore and the surrounding sites. Our AAA triptik tells us it's 1700 miles, we figure four days on the road to get there.

Our girls left NJ the end of June with my parents in their motorhome and are back at my folks place in Las Vegas. They had a couple of mishaps on the way, they got stuck in Harrisburg PA for 4 days with a bad relay in the ignition switch and 2 days in St. Louis with a bad caliper on their toad. Other than that they had a good trip.

They are heading out on Friday or Saturday to meet us in Hill City SD. They may go to Yellowstone on the way.

I'm pretty excited, I haven't been on the road for this long since I was a kid and we went travelling cross country in my parents VW camper. My wife's never been farther than Indiana in a car so this is new territory for her









Mike


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I know you will enjoy it here and if I can be of any assistance let me know.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Have a good time, Mike. 1700 miles...that is no small journey. We were surprised how long it took us to get to Santa Fe from Castle Rock. When we were there 5 years ago (without a trailer), we made it in 5 1/2 hours. Towing took 7 1/2 hours. That is about my limit for one day of driving. When we spend 9 days in Texas this coming October, I want to drive no more than 5 hours a day.

Randy


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Camping479,

We will be right ahead of you. We leave Thursday and will be staying at a KOA in Belvedere (just east of Rapid City SD) on our way out to Big Timber Mt for a couple of days then off to West Yellowstone to stay at the grizzly. We are also very excited.

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We were just in the Custer area and saw Mt. Rushmore, Reptile Gardens, Bear Country and the Museum of Natural History. Could have stayed a week; so much to do with kids. They are in the process of cleaning Mt. Rushmore and helicopters were flying over while we were there. Not sure how long that will be going on. Have a great trip.
H.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

We will be staying in Hill City also this coming weekend and into the







next week.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

campndox said:


> Camping479,
> 
> We will be right ahead of you. We leave Thursday and will be staying at a KOA in Belvedere (just east of Rapid City SD) on our way out to Big Timber Mt for a couple of days then off to West Yellowstone to stay at the grizzly. We are also very excited.
> 
> ...


Hey, just to give you the heads up. The lady manager in Big Timber is a bit on the grumpy side







It is a pretty nice place especially with the water slides right there. But tread lightly


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

MAYZ83,

Thanks for the heads up. We will try to mind our p's and q's.
Life is way to short to be grumpy








Everybody needs an Outback


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

campndox said:


> Camping479,
> 
> We will be right ahead of you. We leave Thursday and will be staying at a KOA in Belvedere (just east of Rapid City SD) on our way out to Big Timber Mt for a couple of days then off to West Yellowstone to stay at the grizzly. We are also very excited.
> 
> ...


campndox: Weather forcast for most of SD later this week is HOT!. Could well be near 100 degrees around Belvedere so be prepared for the heat! Temps will be cooler farther up into the Black Hills.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like an awsome trip Mike. You must be missing the girls by now. Have a great trip and we'll expect a full report when ya get back


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Say hi to those MISSION HIJACKERS at Ellsworth AFB for me! Nice try. (bitter)

Anyway...have a great trip. The area is beautiful.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike
Have a great and safe trip.
You better take lots of pictures









Don


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Fellow 21er







Mike , have a good longgggggg safe trip...........take lots of pictures.

Howie and Squrily


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mike,

Have a great trip and be safe. Enjoy your time, even on the road. Drive carefully, don't be in a hurry, and take care of yourself.

Holler at us when you get back.

Mark


----------

